# vessel height?



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

ugg ! i've got a good customer insisting i pull her vessel sink, pull granite top and splashes and recut the stone to reduce the finish height of the sink ( as it sits top of rim is 38 1/2" from floor) broke my own rule when she supplied vessel/faucet. huge pain in the butt! anyone know if there's a standard height range?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

There is no standard for measuring to where the top of a vessel sink should be from the floor, there are only standards for vanity heights which range from 30-34 1/2 depending on the manufacturer.

Recut the stone?


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

vessel came w/ 2 options
#1 square cut in top for plumbing/vessel sits on top (which is what the stone shop did)
#2 she says there is an option to set vessel deeper,( two templates?)
but this was not brought to my attention or ever discussed but is now an issue. i got to say i saw the job personally and i see no reason to lower the sink


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The customer is always right, ask her where she wants it and put it there. Charge accordingly.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I see, you are talking about an installation like this...











Versus this ....











The top picture is the normal installation for 90 % of the vessel sinks out there. Not all vessels are designed to do #2. Number 2 can even be an option even on those sinks. A lot of sinks mounted like the second picture have a recessed rim that allows it to sit like this.

I feel for you... I always get really specific about things like this before contract signing and almost always include pictures of exactly what stuff will look like when possible just to keep myself out of the trick bag.

Problem is she supplied the sink and faucet. Did she also supply you with specifics on how she wanted it mounted? This could be a gray area... did the sink come with instructions showing any mounting diagrams?

I could see you standing by how it was done under the proper circumstances and if she wants to done differently would need to sign a change order. Of course the circumstances could be different, I don't know all your details.

I would think at this point I would look to the sinks instructions and see how it shows it mounted. If it is only shown mounted deep then you are probably screwed. If it shows it mounted high then you probably would be right to show her this and let her decide if she wants to pay more for the deeper mounting. If it shows it both ways then... you got me.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's my last one but it could have any height until it fell through the top.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

mike that top picture is right ( as installed ) i went to a fergeson showroom and checked various displays and several measure in that 38-39" range. i'll admit excellent comunication would of advoided this problem, i just didn't see this one coming. i agreed to make the modifications ( my cost) 200-300 but i have 30 days to work it in. best i could do!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine measures in at 36" even. I don't think I'd mind a couple more inches of height but the wife might.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

$300 bucks! Ouch, that's going to leave a mark!

It's hard to see everything coming, next time you'll know to make mention of it. Of course you know for the next 10 vessel sinks you do this willl not even be an issue with the customer! :blink: It's always that one you drop your guard on that comes back to bite you.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

*Very nice!*

Great looking installs to teetorbilt and pipeguy. I'm wondering if either of you, or both, would be willing to share with the class what you charged (hope I'm not ignorantly breaking some etiquette rule here) for each of your installs including what your cost was. Also, who cut the glass/mirror, you or someone else? If it was you tell me how as I have never had to drill through glass before. I'm assuming it would be with some type of diamond hole saw and great care but if you could be specific I'd feel better prepared for the day when I have to do it myself. Thanks.

P.S. Pipeguy as I look at yours again I'm quite sure whoever installed the mirror cut the holes since your rough in valve would have already been in place and I'm sure you were long gone by the time they showed up. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My sink job was just under $1K. That included modifying the drawers (all are functional). It also explains why they are partially open, the epoxy on the new stops was curing. It also includes some creative plumbing, the trap is flat to the wall to allow for more extension of the second drawer. The two top drawers were shortened. The glass was done by and paid for by the HO.

Just a tip. Sub your glass/marble/granite work, if something 'pops' it won't come out of YOUR profit.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Pretty work guys.:thumbsup: 

Go Dart,
Tell HO industry standard is 38". If she wants change it will cost extra. She supplied materials, then she should provide exact specs.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> My sink job was just under $1K. That included modifying the drawers (all are functional). It also explains why they are partially open, the epoxy on the new stops was curing. It also includes some creative plumbing, the trap is flat to the wall to allow for more extension of the second drawer. The two top drawers were shortened. The glass was done by and paid for by the HO.
> 
> Just a tip. Sub your glass/marble/granite work, if something 'pops' it won't come out of YOUR profit.



Yeah, I know what you mean about subing it out and in the past the only thing I've been willing to drill is a fiberglass tub or shower which is pretty safe. Lately though I've kinda been wondering if maybe I shouldn't go ahead and do it because a lot of times it's just a great big hassle to get someone else to do it and may involve me having to make another trip. It just seems like it would be easier if I just did it myself. The other day I had a gc drill a cement/faux granite slab vanity top that was to receive two vessels. There was nothing to it, just a masonry hole saw (these were the type that have a mounting ring), but neither of us really wanted to touch it because if it should blow up then who has to pay for it? It's just kind of a pain in the neck to have a another party drill or cut holes for plumbing purposes especially when they just take it upon themselves to do it however they see fit. How long has it been since the cultured marble guys cut a square hole to accomodate your rough in shower valve and left the screwdriver stops completely covered up? This has happened to me more than once and I've been called to make repairs to just such a faucet more than once. Just wondering if maybe it would be in my own best interest to go ahead and buy a few specialty hole saws and start doing this my self. After all if I expand my service then I will certainly expand my price.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Just want to add - if you're under the impression that subbing that stuff out is going to keep you out of the liability of it, you better make sure that sub is pretty reputable, because the only guarantee you have of that policy actually protecting you is if the sub will make good on fixing what he screws up.

If the homeowner is writing you the only check you are still responsible for the subs work. If he just walks away from the problem the whole thing is in your lap. The customer is going to be coming after you, you're going to ultimately have to pay another sub to do the job over again and then go after the first sub for your money. Now if you get the customer to deal directly with the sub then that is another story, but of course who in their right mind would set up a job that way?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

smellslike$tome said:


> ...who cut the glass/mirror, you or someone else?


A local glass shop did the mirror. I don't remember what it cost specifically, but it was 'reasonable'.
As far as how much did I charge? It was a DIY 'inspred' by my wife. Her design included relocating the plumbing to the wall (which required relocationg the vent stack amongst other things) and a pedestal that could have no visible means of support. Price tag - 'pricelss'.


----------

